# Missing pony gone from Maxine Lane's yard in Ellesmere



## Harry44 (3 July 2013)

[Content removed]


----------



## spike123 (3 July 2013)

contact Missing Horses On Loan. They are on here or you can find them on facebook as well. They are the best people to help with tracing your horse and will also know if the person who took her has a history of disappearing with other people's horses. I think they are on here and fb as MHOL


----------

